# To glue or not to glue



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

In the tool chest I'm making, I have the top divider made with several sections of poplar. Should I glue the sections to the rails, the center and end sections to the rails, just the center section (it has a divider that attaches to it), or just leave them all unglued to compensate for swelling and shrinkage? Whew.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I would sugest No glue they will float just fine because they are locked it place.. 

===========



AxlMyk said:


> In the tool chest I'm making, I have the top divider made with several sections of poplar. Should I glue the sections to the rails, the center and end sections to the rails, just the center section (it has a divider that attaches to it), or just leave them all unglued to compensate for swelling and shrinkage? Whew.
> 
> Click to Enlarge
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I agree. Raised and flat panels need to free float. You can buy space balls to keep them centrally located from many places.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The panel isn't one that will nessessarily show as I'll be putting felt on it, but I want to keep the divider stile stable. I glued that stile only. The end stiles will be glued to the carcase of the chest, and the rest will float.
Thanks guys.


----------

